# Chile and Cheese Spirals



## Raine (May 19, 2005)

Chile and Cheese Spirals






Yield: 24 servings
4 oz cream cheese, softened 
1 cup (4 oz.) shredded cheddar cheese 
1 can (4 oz.) ORTEGA® Diced Green Chiles 
3  green onions, sliced 
1/2 cup chopped red bell pepper 
1 can (2.25 oz.) chopped ripe olives, drained 
4  (8-inch) soft taco-size flour tortillas 
1 cup ORTEGA® Salsa Prima Homestyle Mild 

Procedures
1 COMBINE cream cheese, cheddar cheese, chiles, green onions, bell pepper and olives in a medium bowl. 
2 SPREAD ½ cup cheese mixture over each tortilla; roll up. Wrap each roll in plastic wrap; refrigerate for 1 hour. 
3 REMOVE plastic wrap; slice each roll into six 3/4-inch pieces. Serve with salsa for dipping. 
4 Makes 24 appetizers.


----------

